# TORO 421 - need tires and rims



## attaboybob (Oct 17, 2011)

my tires and rims are the hard plastic OEM wheels.

With "search" I see where replacement tires are available.
However, don't see where rims are available.

I have new driveway and the wife would kill me if I used chains.

any suggestions where I can find tire AND rim replacements?


Thanks!

Bob


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You could check ebay or some local small engine shops. Maybe Harbor Freight if you are willing to do some modifications.

Have a look here:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens/651-new-tires-ariens-st270-932001-a.html

I had a 3521 with the original hard rubber tires and they worked fairly well. Not quite as good as the pneumatics on my Ariens, but that old Toro was also quite a bit lighter. You mentioned the 22" of snow you had last year, so I am sure you already have a good idea of how well your old ones do or do not work.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Wheels and Tires*

I got some used rims and tires, had to do some minor mods to then:








But once it was done, I was able to take something that was like this:








To this (different snowblowers but the same chassis)









Wasn't a big task, able to mod them using a drill press, cutoff wheel, a drill and a bit. Not a tough task at all if you start with the right ones.


----------



## attaboybob (Oct 17, 2011)

I found a set of air tires I believe will fit my Model.
I will be waiting for the UPS guy next week.
As soon as I get them, I will post more photos.

meanwhile, I did get my ignition wiring harness and have intalled it.

Bob


----------

